

DRM? The consumer says no and he always wins So give him what he wants. - jeroenvduffelen
http://medialoper.com/drm-digital-content-and-the-consumer-experience-lessons-learned-from-the-music-industry/

======
jeroenvduffelen
After applying for Seedcamp me and the guys had a discussion about DRM and the
posted video. Interesting stuff for everyone involved with DRM and their
startup.

